# Southern Ireland Touring



## hymerexsisman (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello
We are thinking of going to southern ireland this year for Holiday, can anyone recommend sites, places to visit and so on.
Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't want this to sound unhelpful but I have to say that if you go anti clockwise round the North Coast through Counties Antrim and Londonderry towards Donegal and then down the West Coast to the South Coast there are literally hundreds of lovely places to see. Too many to list. The East Coast is OK but a bit more built up with large towns and cities, we tend to avoid it for that reason.

I can't help with camp site information, wild camping is so easy there we have never used a site.

If you let us know what sort of place you like maybe I could list a few, Alan.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd agree with erneboy - did the trip anti-clockwise about four years ago and found loads of places to stop. Stopped at one or two campsites too but can't remember which!

It was a heatwave when we were there (yep!) and it was superb. Only downside, I would say, is the narrow roads - I mean main roads - where you have to brush up against the hedges on the sides whenever a tour bus comes the other way. At that time too there were loads of cheapjack roadworks going on - just a top dressing of tar and stones over poor surfaces. Don't suppose they can even afford that nowadays! Beach roads etc are wide enough for one only - so remember how far back the last passing place was!

Do visit Inishmore (B&B) (Dun Aengus fort) etc., walk around some really rugged cliffs, and try to find a genuine ceilidh pub for a great night out. Try one of the three in Doolin - where you can also catch a ferry to Inishmore.

Harry


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/

You will find campsite here.
Many wildcamping places and pubs carparks are only to happy to let you park if you buy a pint or two.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a little light reading for you, mind you it was written before their recession MHF Blog


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*avoid the east coast*

I recommend Donegal, Sligo, Mayo, Clare & west Cork

They are remote, interesting & safe

I do not recommend Galway or Kerry

If you look up touring S Ireland here, you will see why I dislike Galway


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

philbre

I know you had a incident in Carraroe, Co Galway but I don't think you can say that about the whole County.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*i agree*

my incident in carraroe co galway cannot reflect on the entire co galway

but it can reflect on how i feel about co galway

I spent 4 years there during my 3rd level education, all positive

I spent a weekend there where a bolox ruined my impression/memory of the place

I feel it is very important to warn our oversees colleagues of the possibility of history repeating itself

if this does not suit you, thats too bad


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

*Solo Female Touring Ireland*

What would be members' views of a solo female with a dog touring Ireland? Still safe for wild camping and pub car parks, or should I stick to whatever campsites there are?


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Solo Female Touring Ireland*



veron said:


> What would be members' views of a solo female with a dog touring Ireland? Still safe for wild camping and pub car parks, or should I stick to whatever campsites there are?


I have never used a campsite here, whether solo or otherwise

Take normal precautions & its very safe


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

philbre

Don't get me wrong I feel for anyone who is hassle in there MH.

We have wildcamped all over Ireland/France and never had any bother.

We have heard from others. who had people knocking on doors and jusy messing outside but that does go on in most County not just Galway.

We will give secure parking to anyone at the back of our home. PM me and if we home you are welcome to stay. At your own risk.
10 miles from Galway city.

Another website to have a look at!!!!

www.safenightsireland.com/


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in Ireland Touring rather than in UK Touring?


Chris


----------

